# Rodney



## londongdb (Jan 8, 2011)

RE views on the Rodney (North Auckland) area?
Thinking about moving family to Whangaparaoa. Looks nice, new builds, beaches, light traffic etc. Any local insight? :confused2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

londongdb said:


> RE views on the Rodney (North Auckland) area?
> Thinking about moving family to Whangaparaoa. Looks nice, new builds, beaches, light traffic etc. Any local insight? :confused2:


Nice area - and a ferry into central Auckland. I find it too crowded out north of Auckland though - I personally prefer south.


----------



## timleelucas (Apr 26, 2012)

Did you move to Whangaparaoa, we are moving from West Sussex to Whangaparoa in January 2014 and just wondering how you getting on


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

timleelucas said:


> Did you move to Whangaparaoa, we are moving from West Sussex to Whangaparoa in January 2014 and just wondering how you getting on


Whangaparaoa is beautiful. Just spent a week there as we have friends who live within walking distance of the marina at Gulf Harbour. The climate is excellent and there's so much to do with many beaches to explore etc, a few excellent golf courses and nice villages. Manly is a really nice village, Orewa is a lovely small town etc etc.
If I could get a job that way Id live there in a heartbeat.


----------



## timleelucas (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds good! We will be living in big manly, arriving January 2014. Still need to get husbands visa but should be ok. Now all we need is a job, lol!! And hopefully meet up with some other english people in Whangaparaoa so Tim doesn't get too homesick  Might see you at gulf harbour sometime


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

timleelucas said:


> Sounds good! We will be living in big manly, arriving January 2014. Still need to get husbands visa but should be ok. Now all we need is a job, lol!! And hopefully meet up with some other english people in Whangaparaoa so Tim doesn't get too homesick  Might see you at gulf harbour sometime


Cool.
Big Manly is very nice. The beach there is a beauty although there's a few more equally as good nearby. Nice park at the entrance and changing rooms etc, picnic tables on the grass.
There are many UK expats on the peninsula.

What do you both do for work or what sort of work are you looking for ?

Gulf Harbour is excellent. The marina is gorg, the golf course is gorg. Can't wait to get back in the summer and play it (plus the one at Whangaparaoa and Red Rocks or whatever it's called - might have made that up!).
Whenever we're back up there I might just flick you a PM to meet up 

I'd so love to live out there but would have to leave the company I work for now and don't relish starting again for someone else. Was hard enough the first time!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Deleted - duplicate post.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just one thing to be aware of on the Whangaparaoa peninsula - there is one road only on and off - and it's a reasonably large peninsula. So it can be a bit of a bottleneck. It's quite expensive to buy there too. But that goes with it being a nice area


----------



## timleelucas (Apr 26, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Cool.
> Big Manly is very nice. The beach there is a beauty although there's a few more equally as good nearby. Nice park at the entrance and changing rooms etc, picnic tables on the grass.
> There are many UK expats on the peninsula.
> 
> ...



I am hoping to work for BNZ, who I worked for when I lived in Whangaparaoa 12 years ago, doing mortgages. Otherwise any bank would do but I would like to be mobile mortgage manager or similar. My husband is a bespoke fitted furniture carpenter. So in England with all the victorian houses he does alot of wardrobes, alcove units, radiator covers, media units etc... but with the different houses in NZ not sure what he will do. I'm sure he will find something but after being self employed for 30 years its a bit of a change. 

Be great to meet up when you are up that way. 

We have 16 weeks left here in Uk, in some ways it feels like so far away and then I panic that I have so much to do before arriving it all feels too soon!!! But hey, I'm sure it will all sort itself out.


----------



## timleelucas (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, I remember the trip off the peninsula and it wasn't that busy when I lived there 12 years ago, I'm in for a shock I'm sure. Looking forward to living by a real beach again, you can hardly call Brighton a beach


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Just one thing to be aware of on the Whangaparaoa peninsula - there is one road only on and off - and it's a reasonably large peninsula. So it can be a bit of a bottleneck. It's quite expensive to buy there too. But that goes with it being a nice area


If you think Whangaparaoa is expensive, don't look at Shore (or any Auckland) prices. You can buy 3 houses on the Hibiscus coast for the cost of 1 (smaller) property in Takapuna.


----------

